

Squarespace Raises $38.5M - jaydub
http://www.mtech.umd.edu/news/news_story.php?id=5001

======
wanderboy
I'm not sure if I agree with this valuation (it seems very high), but
Squarespace has a smart founding team.

They used to provide videos where they would re-create popular blogs
(Scoble's, for instance) in less than an hour using the Squarespace platform.
At the end of the videos, the original blogs and the Squarespace creations
would be virtually indistinguishable. I always thought that was one of the
most creative ways I've seen a Web publishing company demonstrate the
functionality of its product while hard selling it at the same time, and it
doesn't surprise me that Accel would be interested in this team.

